# 1st Car Photo Shoot



## shadylady (Mar 8, 2011)

I did my very first shoot of my cousins' cars this weekend. I was very nervous when they asked me if I would do it because I have never done cars and I am still learning! I felt like I had no idea what to do =/ Here are a few of the pictures from the shoot. Any tips and advice are welcome and wwould be greatly appreciated!


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 8, 2011)

You got 2 of the hardest colors to photograph. Black and white.

Black cars work well on light colored grounds because it helps to reflect the ground to give more definition to the car's black body. White cars will work well on darker grounds like tarmac. Generally speaking, the environment is just as important as the cars that you are shooting because you need to be able to use the reflections to define the form of the objects. Remember, these are reflective surfaces that you are photographing, not matte surfaces that absorb light.

You also need to try HDR to get a balanced exposure, otherwise, your black car will either look like a black hole or the sky will be too blown out. Try to shoot them in the late afternoon when the lighting is warmer and not as harsh, or on cloudy days if you don't want to include the sky in your shots.

Metallic red or blue are typically easier to photograph.


I used the first photo and did some dodge and burn, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Davor (Mar 8, 2011)

+1 ^

The reason your getting blown whites is because of a few reasons. 

1. your shooting in the middle of the day which is a no no since its really bright and you get harsh light and strong shadows. 

2. Next time meter off the sky and use flash to fill in light for the cars to get a proper exposure 

Wait for the sunset and try shooting, you will get much better results.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 8, 2011)

Cars look better with the front wheel turned so you can see more of the rim.  try not to have them straight.


----------



## shadylady (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice. It helps A LOT!
And the "dodge and burn" makes a difference!
Thank you SO much, the feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## nicktw (Mar 10, 2011)

as said above, its always best to take photos of cars in the afternoon out of direct sunlight as shadows can ruin a shot, and they will usually end up over exposed. Wheel turned slightly to the opposite of where u are shooting from is good for angles like ur first few shots. If you are serious about getting into car photography, i would say look at car magazines or online at what angles car photographers use, and also get yourself a decent Circular Polarized filter, as it will help with reflections and make colors a bit deeper. Im very interested in car photography, and am only new to it also, so dont take my criticism too strongly as i myself havent perfected the car shots lol. Just a few friendly hints that i think will help 

In saying that, its a good start, i like the last shot the most


----------



## wlbphoto (Mar 10, 2011)

I personally think you did a good job. 1 was my fav


----------



## daarksun (Mar 10, 2011)

I like.  Black is a difficult color to shoot. try to remember to shoot with sun basically overhead and the sunny side of the car. highlights and details are lost when you shoot the shaded side of the care.  Background is a huge factor for the car. a plain background can take away from an image. Cars need more than just the car. think if it as a beauty shot of the car, a portrait so to speak.  You are on the right track. The first two images would be stellar if the sun had been hitting that side of the car.  Keep it up.


----------



## LLN23 (Mar 10, 2011)

I like too, very sleek an I like the flow you capture.


----------



## nicktw (Mar 10, 2011)

I disagree with daarksun about the background. It may just be personal preference, but when shooting a car, u want the car to be the main spot of attention. U don't want the viewers eyes to be wondering all over the shot, u want them focused on the car itself. Sometimes the simplest background can be the most effective. Anyway as I said, personal opinion. And no offence meant.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Mar 10, 2011)

Next time try shooting in the evenings and Understand If you meter the car the background is going to be over exposed...If you meter the sky the cars will be underexposed <- this is what you want. Add some flash to that and you'll see a big difference.


----------



## shadylady (Mar 10, 2011)

nicktw, daarksun, and AtlPikMan - Thanks for the pointers! I will definitely keep that in mind. It helps getting so many different perspectives/opinions. I just HAVE to do another car shoot just to see how it'll turn out this time around LOL.

wlbphoto and LLN23 - THANK YOU! I was beginning to think I was a failure at life LOL JK 

Thank you


----------



## nicktw (Mar 11, 2011)

heyy i never said they were bad  i think u had good angles, and theres definately potential there for some great shots. Its just that the time of day didn't really help u out  Iv been in the same position at outdoor car events, in full sun. its not the prime shooting environment lol. Anyway definately try it again, Its the best way to improve! i sure know i needa get out alot more . perhaps next time u could try in the afternoon when sun isnt as bright and direct? anyway i think u will be able to get some great shots in no time! Goodluck


----------



## stev (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats not bad for frist time. Black is the hardest colour. Next time try shooting just before sunset with some strobes. Is not the best but you get the idea >> 1997 Honda Integra Type R (DB8R) - a set on Flickr


----------

